# Newbie Towing Weight Question



## Country_Mouse (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I have a 2004 Ford Expedition, Heavy Duty tow package, 5.4L V8.

GVWR 7100 (will be close to maxing out with 4 kids and 2 dogs







). 
GCWR 14500
UVW 5394 (going to weigh today to know for sure)
RAWR 4128

I want to buy the Outback Terrain 250TRS UVW 5500
Hitch Weight 585

Doable?


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

You should be ok, looking at the Trailerlife.com tow ratings, the 4WD Expedition can tow 8650 lbs, the RWD model 8950. Make sure you have a good quality trailer brake controller installed.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

I recommend you use RV Tow Check to learn the realistic towing capacity of your Expedition. You're on the right track by weighing it.

When you weigh your SUV, make sure you do so with it fully loaded as if you're ready to tow. That means the kids, dogs and any other stuff you'll carry in it. This is extremely important.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

X2, you should be good. Just be sure your Expedition is in very good mechanical condition....engine/drivetrain, suspension, brakes, tires, etc. Towing a heavy trailer puts a lot of additional stress on your vehicle.

Todd


----------



## Country_Mouse (Jun 26, 2014)

I just weighed car. 5700 with 3/6 passengers. Add remaining passengers and dogs and should be at 6250. Need to factor in that kids will grow too and one off to college in a couple years.

Forgot to mention cargo carrying capacity of trailer is about 2000 lbs so will make it about 7500 if fully loaded.

I have seen the calculator, thanks. Some of those calculators say okay and some say I can only tow 5000 lbs. 

I also have upgraded tires that are rated for 2756 lbs.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Using the weights you provided, RV Tow Check results are 7727 @11% TW and 7083 @12% TW. Those results are as accurate as the weight data you supplied. Honestly, you will be pushing the limits on your SUV. Especially important, with your family eight, it would be wise to use the trailer's GVWR as the standard for the selection of any trailer. Statistically, you are likely to reach the trailer's GVWR in no time.

I'll leave you with one honest question that only you and your spouse can answer: Considering your family in the SUV, will the risk be too great for this towing combination?


----------



## Country_Mouse (Jun 26, 2014)

Dave-Gray said:


> Using the weights you provided, RV Tow Check results are 7727 @11% TW and 7083 @12% TW. Those results are as accurate as the weight data you supplied. Honestly, you will be pushing the limits on your SUV. Especially important, with your family eight, it would be wise to use the trailer's GVWR as the standard for the selection of any trailer. Statistically, you are likely to reach the trailer's GVWR in no time.
> 
> I'll leave you with one honest question that only you and your spouse can answer: Considering your family in the SUV, will the risk be too great for this towing combination?


Thanks for you honesty, hard to hear when my heart is set on that particular trailer. I arrived at the same numbers and even a bit lower when I add in any amount of extra cargo in car. I also used this tow calculator and my results were much worse. They leave a 20% margin. Is that the norm? Seems like a lot. is it for people that miscalculate or just for a nicer ride? I don't know what kind of trailer I will be able to buy that sleeps all of us for 5000 lbs.









http://changingears.com/rv-sec-calc-trailer-weight-tt.shtml?truck_gvwr=7100&truck_gvwr_unit=e&truck_gcwr=14500&truck_gcwr_unit=e&truck_gtwr=8950&truck_gtwr_unit=e&truck_tongue=895&truck_tongue_unit=e&truck_rgawr=4128&truck_rgawr_unit=e&truck_gvw=6300&truck_gvw_unit=e&truck_rgaw=&truck_rgaw_unit=e&trailer_gvw=6500&trailer_gvw_unit=e&trailer_tongue=&trailer_tongue_unit=e&margin=20&tongue_percentage=12


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Country_Mouse said:


> Using the weights you provided, RV Tow Check results are 7727 @11% TW and 7083 @12% TW. Those results are as accurate as the weight data you supplied. Honestly, you will be pushing the limits on your SUV. Especially important, with your family eight, it would be wise to use the trailer's GVWR as the standard for the selection of any trailer. Statistically, you are likely to reach the trailer's GVWR in no time.
> 
> I'll leave you with one honest question that only you and your spouse can answer: Considering your family in the SUV, will the risk be too great for this towing combination?


Thanks for you honesty, hard to hear when my heart is set on that particular trailer. I arrived at the same numbers and even a bit lower when I add in any amount of extra cargo in car. I also used this tow calculator and my results were much worse. They leave a 20% margin. Is that the norm? Seems like a lot. is it for people that miscalculate or just for a nicer ride? I don't know what kind of trailer I will be able to buy that sleeps all of us for 5000 lbs.









http://changingears....e_percentage=12
[/quote]

Is the 20% a bit much? I don't know. It really is a matter of personal choice. From the manufacturing tours I've been to the in the past, I've learned that the minimum testing standard is that components must not fail with at least a 10% overload. Each company has their own testing standards. Therefore, from what I've learned from this, and my previous job training, just about anything will handle up to the max rating before accelerating the mean time to failure (MTTF) rating. (Okay, that may be a little complicated to understand.)

BTW: Comparatively, the results using the same criteria for both calculators are the same, and pretty much use the same basic math formulas. The Changin' Gears site just has more entries available to use if one wants to use them. RVTC is simpler and lets the user decide if they want any additional margin by using the color code method.


----------

